# how to code rhinitis medicamentosa



## Awilburn14 (Jun 3, 2015)

How would you code rhinitis medicamentosa? 472.0?


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 3, 2015)

Yes that is a correct code.  It is also due to overuse of medication so you should have a poisoning code as well provided the documentation gives you the information.


----------

